# ?



## Kizzed (Oct 25, 2008)

?


----------



## georgiecat (May 7, 2005)

Hi Cheryl,

I'm sorry you've been having such a hard time.  
Unfortunately its not possible for me to say what this was that you passed. The embryo at this stage however would still be very tiny so I'd be more inclined to think that its been maybe a piece of your endometrial lining or something. 
The only thing I could suggest is that you maybe ask your clinic to do a HCG blood test which could give you a clearer idea what is happening.  
Fingers crossed that alls ok and you get a positive result,
good luck,
George


----------

